# Goats hate rain??



## Lauri (Jan 29, 2011)

I thought goats hated rain. 


Mine are kept in the barn at night, I have to walk them to the pasture in the morning.

The pasture has a 10' x 20' run in. For 3 goats.

This pasture is relativly new for them. So I thought they has just not explored that far yet. Been mostly hanging near the gate. 

Late yesterday afternoon, it poured, for several hours. 

I walked into the pasture, down the hill, to the run in. They all followed. Once in the run in, they shook off, looked around. seemed content. We hung out there, probably about 10 minutes. It is raining really hard now.

So I leave................they follow...........in the POURING rain.

Proceed to hang out by the gate, and bawled. 

Am I wrong, are they ok in the rain?



Or perhaps I just didn't purchase the smartest goats in the herd???


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Nov 4, 2009)

They don't think it is safe yet! If you aren't there something is gonna get them if they stay over there cause it is just not home


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine refuse to be out in a slightest sprinkle, let alone a full downpour. It doesn't matter where they are......if it's raining they are hiding under anything they can find that's dry.


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

A buckling stood in the rain last night for a bit. He is in a pen by himself but next to others. They were all in thier sheds and he couldn't see them. He stood there and bawled. I ran down and went in the shelter and he followed but when I left he came back out and bawled. He did finally go back in after a bit. Just didn't like being "alone".


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

freedomfrom4 said:


> They don't think it is safe yet! If you aren't there something is gonna get them if they stay over there cause it is just not home


I agree with this. They are bawling for you to let them go "home" where it is safe.

Congratulations on your rain though. Send some our way. We are over 17 inches behind in rainfall for the year.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

17 inches behind?? We don't even get quite 10 inches in a whole year here!  But, we have irrigation for everything, so that is how we are able to grow things here.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

If they were my goats, they might be hoping for a meal, and they would take shelter after I left. This probably doesn't apply to you, but may to others. Most of my animals won't use a shelter that doesn't have at least one wall (they won't get under just a roof no walls).


----------

